# Best MTS Cap



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

What cap is best for crypts? Looking for something that is dark, inert, and holds slopes well.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I am in the same area of thought you are it seems so I went out and bought one bag of everything. I will be doing dirt so I have been mining my yard as well as many trips to the Depot for smelly bagged dirt full of chicken poop. This is going to be a fun ride I hope. We got soil mineralization going on now but will need to decide on cap as well.
Two options:
Black like Flourite or tan gravel


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Black diamond blasting grit, although not sure on slopes


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Darn, there is a product I didn't think of, silica sand.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have heard that black diamond can potentially release substances into the water so that's out. Any other ideas?


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

there is ADA Aqua Soil
Flourite
Eco Complete
Flora Max
Mr. Aqua


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Flourite Black or Eco Complete are your best bets if you want it to be inert. Depending on where you live you might be able to score some Estes PermaColor Quartz in black. This is supposedly the same stuff as the colorquartz that 3M no longer makes.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Day 2, MTS got another 3 soak and dumps in 50 gal tub with H2O and back into the sun she went to mineralize. I have no detectable smell, no more curious house flies, just a pile of very special mineralizing soil.
worm castings
cheap Scott's black dirt with no animal feces
miracle grow with chicken poop 
native top soil
native red clay
Flourite silt
All piled up baking in the sun on top of black plastic


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

AaronT said:


> Flourite Black or Eco Complete are your best bets if you want it to be inert. Depending on where you live you might be able to score some Estes PermaColor Quartz in black. This is supposedly the same stuff as the colorquartz that 3M no longer makes.


Thanks for the information Aaron. It appears that there are 2 distributors from the company under half an hour away from me. Would this product or Flourite/ecocomplete be better for growing crypts?


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I have heard that black diamond can potentially release substances into the water so that's out. Any other ideas?


It's coal slag, never messed with my water conditions and I have it in a few tanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Thanks for the information Aaron. It appears that there are 2 distributors from the company under half an hour away from me. Would this product or Flourite/ecocomplete be better for growing crypts?


I really don't think it would matter much. The MTS will be providing the nutrients they need. The color quartz sand will likely be a good bit cheaper and very nice to plant in.


----------

